# Apparel and Inventory ordering



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in my third year of business and trying to find the best way for ordering apparel and Inventory.

Granted I do not stock a lot because I don't have the space. I do however order customers tees twice per week. 

Last year I spent close to 2,500 in business credit card fees and interest. That's bull. What is the best way to order my customers apparel and some inventory? Do I get a loan, line of credit or something else? This credit card crap isn't going to fly.

Sent from my XT1650 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tetraz (Jun 28, 2017)

We do credit line with some of our regular customers. Probably the best way to go, I think. You get X, when invoices are up to X, you have to pay, or we pull the plug on your deliveries.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Most suppliers seem to offer Net 30 terms. But that requires filling out a credit application and them approving it.

You could also probably do a bit better by firing your bank and using a credit union instead--an incremental improvement, but not a game changer.

Saving enough cash to pay cash/debit avoids the issue, but may take time to get there.

Best bet is working toward all three of those, maximum flexibility.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

If I could afford to keep 10k in my account I think I could do fine on the monthly. Sadly I'm only at about 4 k. It's not enough. Chase ink card was great and only 11%. Until I screwed up and paid a day late. They wouldn't cut me a break. Just waiting for that screw up and boosted to 15.99. Just rotten way to treat a customer that pays off monthly while others I'm sure they need to chase down. That card is closing soon as I pay it. Maybe a loan from my credit Union could be a good thing. A low interest loan for three years may be worth a try. Make the monthly and build this Empire! Lol


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you buy enough from your suppliers they will give you net terms. Try it, once you get one on board the rest will follow.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I am really concerned with purchasing Tees and other apparel for my orders. I use a credit card now and it doesn't seem like the right thing to do, It is costing way too much. Not only in shipping if I do not have a large enough order but the monthly payments and interest. As for stock, ( vinyl, heat transfer) I keep the basics.

Would Sanmar do a Net 30? That still doesnt remedy the credit card issue. I may need to get a loan. Something low interest.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sanmar does do net terms. As for a loan, purchase order loans are expensive. They can be as much as 2% every 10 days. Net terms are far better. If you need to you can pay with a credit card when the bill is due.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why are you paying interest at all? 

Collect up front from your customers BEFORE you order shirts and supplies. Even half down should cover your expenses. 

Then get a debit card. Paypal will work. Customers pay you via paypal and you use the debit card attached to that account to order from your suppliers. 

As far as shipping, if you don't have a local supplier where you can go and pick up, well, welcome to the club. We all get hosed on small shipped orders. Either 1) don't accept small orders or 2) quote your small order customers accordingly .


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I can remedy the shipping by ordering once per week. You can not very well ask a customer to order $200 in apparel so you can get free shipping. 
I could go to a half down on all orders. May piss off my three-year customers, but oh well. I think that is probably the way to go. I will have to train myself on that and be consistent. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DigitalInkArts said:


> I could go to a half down on all orders. May piss off my three-year customers


At the very least collect payment in full upon delivery. Assuming average orders don't take longer than a week or so to produce, you would still not run into interest charges. 

Old time customers: payment in full upon delivery.

Everyone else: 1/2 down to start order, balance upon delivery.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

DigitalInkArts said:


> I can remedy the shipping by ordering once per week. You can not very well ask a customer to order $200 in apparel so you can get free shipping.
> I could go to a half down on all orders. May piss off my three-year customers, but oh well. I think that is probably the way to go. I will have to train myself on that and be consistent. Thanks.


*On shipping costs:*

Alpha Broder has an interesting shipping option: Fedex Flex Express. In order to see that as an option at checkout, you need to have a credit/debit card setup for your account (which you can do right from the checkout page).

So, *it costs just $4.99* total for up to 5 boxes. How is this possible? Rather than delivery to your door, they deliver to the Fedex shipping center of your choice (enter your Zip and it will give you a list of the nearby locations). There's one a mile from my house in a strip mall. To be clear, I don't mean your regional Fedex hub (though that would probably work too), but rather those little storefronts where you can take your package to ship it off.


Other info about Alpha:

Once you create an account, if the prices look HIGH, it is becasue they have your account set to Piece Pricing. Call and get it changed to Case Pricing. This may take more than one try. The first time I called, the person offered to give me case pricing as a "courtesy" when I called in an order. I asked if we could "fix" it permanently, and she gave me BS about having to submit a form. I asked her to do it, but she said she didn't know how long it would take. Next time I called, the person set me up for case pricing while we were on the phone! That first person was giving me the run around for some reason--so know that might happen going in. 
They carry a LOT of brands. However, they also have a lot of facilities, and not all of them carry everything. So pay attention to which locations carry the brands and styles you need, or you'll end up with multiple shipments and shipping costs.
I'm in Oregon. Shipping from the WA facility is one day. Shipping from CA is two days. If I needed something only carried by one of the midwest facilities, times would be a bit longer. But if you are reasonably close to a facility, turn around is fast.
For regular shipping, their FREE Shipping seems to start at $150, as opposed to the $200 I see at most places. I don't see this policy stated anywhere (useful FAQs being a weak point of their site), but I played around in the cart until I got free shipping, and that was at $150.
Even at Case Pricing, Alpha's pricing is not the best. It is *not* _horrible_, just a touch more than the best price available elsewhere. Their Piece Pricing _is_ *horrible!*


----------

